# For the money what is the best hunting arrow?



## brettbran

I am going to be purchasing some arrows, and need to know the best carbon hunting arrow for the money?


----------



## intheXring22

Well depends on how much you have to work with. I love carbon express and the arrows they make. My favortie for hunting are the maximas which are about 130 a dozen. And terminator lite selects which are about 80 or so a doz. You really cant go wrong with any carbon express arrows.If you want small diameter and heavy try the cx edge.


----------



## 3barrels

*trying something new*

always shot carbon express 3D selects which are pretty pricey. just ordered some goldtip prohunters on special for $90. If it wasn't for the special price I would have gone with goldtip hunter xt's. Their about $75 per dz.


----------



## boroutdoors

I go through about 5 dozen arrows a year because I like to shoot my bow. I hunt everything with it, rabbits, squirrels, Deer, Bear, Elk, ****, you name it I stab it with an arrow. I like the cheap Pse hunter arrows, Gold tips are good but there a little more, and some rabbits arn't worth it. I have shot the $100+ dozen arrows and they shoot the same to me as everything else. Some may be a little stronger but it dosn't matter much when you shoot a tree with it. Start with the cheep ones and see if they work for you.


----------



## rcr7mm

*gold tips*

I have shot quite a few different brand arrows, but for a reasonable price I would be surprised to find a more durable arrow than a gold tip xt hunter. While i have had other arrows break due to poor shots like striking the rebar in a 3d target, glancing off tree trunk. I will have to share this with you and I hate to admit it because it was pretty embarrassing; but recieved some new arrows the other day GT xt 5575's decided could not possibly wait to get to range so set my block target at the whopping distance of ten yards nocked arrow began to draw back and forgot to get my finger behind my trigger. Of course besides almost knocking myself unconscious there goes my new,never before shot arrow into the concrete side of my house. the arrow tip was very badly damged, the nock went flying somewhere but after flexing shaft etc found zero nada nothing at all wrong with it went out that weekend and shot the entire 3d course with that same arrow. again all the time flexing it to assure that its is fine. Now that is one tough arrow, however I do not recommend shooting an arrow into concrete as a test. But I am impressed have had other arrows crack, split after much less violent impacts. I think they are a very good value arrow for the money and they group really nice for me.


----------



## benelli

*gold tips*

ever since i changed to carbons i have shot gold tips. I shoot expediton hunters. and i love em. I get a dozen fletched arrows for $65.


----------



## benelli

*gold tips*

i have heard from every pro shop i have gone to say that gold tips are the best. just like rcr said u can flex them bend, them and in my case shoot oak trees with them and they go back to original straightness.


----------



## AT_X_HUNTER

gold tip or carbon express. I would go with the higher end ones with the tighter tollerances personally.


----------



## Mat Hoyt

I 've shot or shoot arrows from the different manufacturers, (Easton, Carbon Express, Beman, and Gold Tip. I found that the less expensive shafts are almost as durable as the more costly one. The accuracy is not that noticable on the 3D course but I weigh arrows and seperate by weight. I like the Beman ICS hunter (black) for hunting. A dozen of these are about half the price of Maxima's which I really like but in my opinion cost too much.The bottom line is the price you are willing to pay.


----------



## Michigander

Carbon Tech is the shaft of choice at my shop. Gold Tip and then Beman are next. Easton and then CX are next after that.
Carbon Tech is a very accurate, and consistant shaft. They are also very tough. 
Many people are switching over from GT I'm finding. Don't get me wrong, GT has a good shaft and a good selection as well. We sell a lot of them. People are just liking the CT's better at the moment. It might be something else next year. 
As far as the best hunting all carbon shaft for the money, I'd have to say the Carbon Tech Whitetail, or the Beman Black Max.
JMO,
Jerry


----------



## white00crow

Gold Tip is the best arrow Period! They are tough,and if you look around you can find good deals on them!


----------



## crakdanok

Mat Hoyt said:


> I 've shot or shoot arrows from the different manufacturers, (Easton, Carbon Express, Beman, and Gold Tip. I found that the less expensive shafts are almost as durable as the more costly one. The accuracy is not that noticable on the 3D course but I weigh arrows and seperate by weight. I like the Beman ICS hunter (black) for hunting. A dozen of these are about half the price of Maxima's which I really like but in my opinion cost too much.The bottom line is the price you are willing to pay.


Bemans all the way, thats what i have alweays used since shooting carbons, i cant say that they are better than any other but i do know they have workd out for me so far. 6 yrs runnin strong.


----------



## Casts_by_fly

I've been shooting CX 3D selects and standard CX arrows for a while now. I just picked up some terminators b/c I wanted a heavier arrow for hunting. For how much the terminators cost and what you can get them for on this site, I don't see how you can beat them. They shoot dead on with my 3-D selects (though a little slower). I think they cost half the price.

Can't beat it.


----------



## RedFingers

I would say that the best carbon arrows for your money are GT XT Hunters 7595`s and they run for anywhere between $75-$90 per dozen. They are amazingly fast with 100grain or less tips. And blazor viens will help stabilize the arrows quite well when broadheads are on the arrow.


----------



## 4tecbows

acc 360's


----------



## rdneckhntr

gold tip


----------



## treekrkr

Have shot 4 brands of carbons, pse, carbon impact, easton, and carbon express. Liked the cx maximas...alot. They cost a little more, but remember value, and cost are not the same.


----------



## bradlemieux7331

Michigander said:


> Carbon Tech is the shaft of choice at my shop. Gold Tip and then Beman are next. Easton and then CX are next after that.
> Carbon Tech is a very accurate, and consistant shaft. They are also very tough.
> Many people are switching over from GT I'm finding. Don't get me wrong, GT has a good shaft and a good selection as well. We sell a lot of them. People are just liking the CT's better at the moment. It might be something else next year.
> As far as the best hunting all carbon shaft for the money, I'd have to say the Carbon Tech Whitetail, or the Beman Black Max.
> JMO,
> Jerry


CARBON TECH all the way


----------



## ONT-archer-ARIO

GOLD TIP EXPEDITIONS for the money thats what will be in my quiver!!!

excellent hunting shaft and cheap to....


----------



## Chocha

Good thread.. I was just about to post this same thread. Im just getting into bowhunting again after a ten year lapse since I last shot...

What do most people shoot for grain weights with their carbons? I used to shoot 75 grain tips way back when, but was planning on shooting 100 grain this year? They seem to be more common.


----------



## Dub

Mat Hoyt said:


> I 've shot or shoot arrows from the different manufacturers, (Easton, Carbon Express, Beman, and Gold Tip. I found that the less expensive shafts are almost as durable as the more costly one. The accuracy is not that noticable on the 3D course but I weigh arrows and seperate by weight. I like the Beman ICS hunter (black) for hunting. A dozen of these are about half the price of Maxima's which I really like but in my opinion cost too much.The bottom line is the price you are willing to pay.



I couldn't agree more. The ICS Hunters are really a great performer at any price. Straight, consistent, incredebly durable and available for $55 per dozen on shafts.

Oh yeah, I think they are still running a $10 mail in rebate for fletched dozens. Some places just give you the discount up front and handle it for you.

I've been very pleased with these shafts. I also shoot the Maximas...great shafts, too.....but I think the Bemans are much better when you consider the price.


Good luck...you've got plenty of good arrows to choose from!!!


----------



## 442fps

Carbon Tech Whitetail , great shafts .
You buy a dozen , you will have a dozen of arrows who will group at any distance , no flyers like from some other overrated manufacturers .


----------



## bowman57

Carbon Express CX300,s =or- .003 hard to beat for the money
Second choice Beman Hunter Elites pricey but as close to perfect as you can get
Easton fatboys or Carbon Express CLX Select Arrows for 3D :wink:


----------



## lostn50s

*Carbons*

I like the Carbon Express, I use Terminator Hunters, great arrow reasonably priced. Found that most carbons are relatively similar in shooting. Look for sales. :tongue:


----------



## DWarcher

442fps said:


> Carbon Tech Whitetail , great shafts .
> You buy a dozen , you will have a dozen of arrows who will group at any distance , no flyers like from some other overrated manufacturers .


 442 is right...the best all around arrow for the money. There is a reason that Carbon Tech only sells their arrows by the dozen.


----------



## fn257

My vote is a toss up between Gold tip XT hunters and Beman ICS hunters, I do not like camo arrows, just go with the black ones.



Mark


----------



## AdamG

After reading up on arrows on this site, Ive chosen to switch to the Gold Tip XT Hunter 5575's this year. White wrap/white Blazers and 100gr Muzzy 3 Blades ...gettin em from Michigander soon.

Should be a big improvement over the PSE Competition Pro's Im shooting now(they're good arrows, just needed an upgrade).

Adam
Oct 7th, will it ever get here?


----------



## lwilt

*Carbon tech*



Michigander said:


> Carbon Tech is the shaft of choice at my shop. Gold Tip and then Beman are next. Easton and then CX are next after that.
> Carbon Tech is a very accurate, and consistant shaft. They are also very tough.
> Many people are switching over from GT I'm finding. Don't get me wrong, GT has a good shaft and a good selection as well. We sell a lot of them. People are just liking the CT's better at the moment. It might be something else next year.
> As far as the best hunting all carbon shaft for the money, I'd have to say the Carbon Tech Whitetail, or the Beman Black Max.
> JMO,
> Jerry


 Since you say your shop has carbon techs I would like to know if you have any 210's with the correct outserts? If you do pm me with price. thanx


----------



## bowfowl

*Easton Epic 400*

I shoot the Easton Epic 400 and i really love them. I have taken multiple animals with them and have a lot of success. I have not broke any yet do to animal impacts or any bones. The HP insert that goes with the shaft is AWESOME, it has the best broadhead alignment ever. The insert allows the broadhead to align with the shaft and it does.


----------



## gevans

GoldTip XT's!


----------



## ButchA

Beman ICS Hunter carbon arrow with a Magnus Stinger Buzzcut broadhead = DEADLY COMBINATION!!! :thumbs_up :shade:

I have shot Beman ICS Hunter 340's since I made the grand leap of faith to carbon _(I used to shoot XX75 2315's for years and years)._


----------



## Elkbowhuntr

*Cabelas Stalker Extremes*

I just bought 1 doz. from Cabelas for $49.99. It states on the box made by Easton! Great arrow and a great buy!


----------



## Target Tony

*Goldtips for sure*

i have shot a lot of arrows for hunting. alums, beemans, vmax, Goldtips. the goldtips win hands down each time and you dont have to get the pros to get great arrows at a good price. the Expedition hunters are pretty darn good and cheap. it just takes a little more effort to get them to fly like XTs or pros..

the XT hunters are a little more, but just as good. if you want the ultimate arrow, then Goldtip pros. but they are hard to find right now,. i still have 6 of the old Goldtip 3D pros that fly great. but since i found out im a 29.5 inch draw, they are just a little short for hunting this year..

Shoot Strong
Tony


----------



## atjunkie

Just got some gt xt's 55/75 from michigander tmd for $67 shaft only. Never shot carbons before, thought I might try moving up in the world! yeehaaw


----------



## lwilt

brettbran said:


> I am going to be purchasing some arrows, and need to know the best carbon hunting arrow for the money?


 eders has beeman carbon flash arrows for about 30 bucks a doz. but you need to know a dealer to get outserts and nocks as these have a 14/64 outside diameter.


----------



## cjmarcher

i shoot easton super slims but ive herd that the new full metal jackets are nice too.


----------



## Chuck76

Easton Light Speeds They Cost About $70.00 a Dozen


----------



## DoeSlayer75

For the money you cant beat Sportsmans Warehoues Vital Impact arrows.
Excellent arrows for 29.99 per half dozen. Made by Blackhawk.
I really like them for the price and the shoot just as good as my CX Maximas.


----------



## ScottNC

Isn't the difference between Easton and Beman kinda like the difference between Chevy and GMC trucks? I shoot Beman.


----------



## jimmd

I tried a dozen of the Red Head from Bass Pro. Have lost 3 due to cracking at the inserts, and they are only shot into a 3D foam target.

Have missed a target with GT Expedtions into 3/4" plywood and no damage.


----------



## MA_Bowhunter

rcr7mm said:


> ...for a reasonable price I would be surprised to find a more durable arrow than a gold tip xt hunter.


I second that. Other arrows liek the PRo Hunter's with their tighter tolerances are not worth the extra cost to me.

I also have used Beman ICS Hunters, but I don't think they are as durable and their coating makes them darn near impossible to pull out of 3-D targets.


----------



## Va bowhunter

_ACC 3-60


They will a last for more than one season as long as you don't lose'em. If they are to expensive try Vapor version called the ACA size 3600 they are about $50-60 cheaper their tolarances are not as good as Easton's (wieght,deflection)._


----------



## 74Superlead

Bemn ics hunter


----------



## Hog Man

all of the arrows noted above are great arrows. For my set up i shoot victory v force arrows and they shoot like bullets out of my bow. I know they arent as durable as the gold tips but ilike them.
Derick


----------



## Mathews1996

From all the arrows i have shot i would go with gold tip xt 5575s or victory vap v6s the v6 is around 6.50 fletched with blazer vains and i get better penitration than i did with gold tips for the price u cant go wrong with victory.


----------



## dwagoner

WOW a 2006 thread that was lost posted over 18 months ago LOL 

Welcome to AT though....... HAHA


----------



## TNKnoxville

I've been shooting Beman ICS Hunters for years. Good price and kill deer just fine! But this year tried some GT Pro Hunters and I am amazed. They cost more $ but they seem to fly better and appear to be a bit more robust. They also are significantly easier to pull from my targets. As a test I shot both into a piece of plywood, no issues with the GT but my Beman broke into 3 pieces. I think I'm making the switch to GT's. Don't think it will make any difference in killing deer. Just makes a difference in my head and confidence!!!!!


----------



## slg888

Ive been shooting Easton ACC's for yrs and don't see me ever changing.


----------



## petrey10

i can't believe no said Victory.... makes me rethink my arrows


----------



## str_8_shot

For the money... Gold Tip

For me, carbon express maxima blue streak select


----------



## beaverman

Goldtip XT hunters


----------



## kiwibowpro

ACC Pro Hunters !


----------



## smokin x's

easton axis here. I love em for hunting.


----------



## WildmanSC

I shoot a recurve and I prefer the Alaska Bowhunting Supply Grizzly Stik Sitka arrows. They are a bit on the pricey side, but they provide the heavier weight I prefer to shoot out of my recurves and they fly like darts. I shoot more accurately with them than any other arrow of any type I've ever shot out of my recurves. And they are tough as nails to boot. In 3 years of shooting my original set of arrows I've damaged only one arrow. And I damaged that one when I badly dropped my bow arm and hit a concrete block wall below the target. It pushed the brass insert back into the arrow and mushroomed about 1/4" of the end of the arrow. I was able to cut about 1/2" off the end of the arrow and reglue the insert. I'm still shooting that arrow for target practice.

Bill


----------



## Milesdoyle83

I always used to use carbon express but recently bought some victory v3's and I love them. I spent a little more money and got the pink shaft for breast cancer awareness. Dipped and crested for just a little under $100.
There are many options out there I would just start cheap and go up from there.


----------

